# Ears folded backwards



## halligan

Hi. Oakley is currently 14 weeks old. About a month ago, his ears began to stand up. One day his ears were up, but the tips were folded backwards. I've never seen this before. Do you think they will eventually stand up? Possibly after teething?

Thanks!

This picture was taken at 13 weeks.


----------



## Mary Beth

It is probably just due to his teething. This thread discusses the same problem: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/152300-tip-ear-down.html


----------



## Fodder

I had a gsd x basenji x whippet whose ears did this. both ears were flipped back when I met her at 5 months, by the time I adopted her at 6 months just 1 stood erect.... I placed her with my brother at 8 months and both ears stood tall and strong.

since then I've met several pups whose ears flipped backwards. but never an adult which leads me to believe that'll fix themselves


----------



## halligan

Thank you for your quick replies! This morning his right ear would actually stand up every time he concentrated on me. I've just never seen them like that before and neither had our vet.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I had a dog with backwards ears and they eventually went up. Give him things to chew.


----------



## magnak9academy

I have a puppy with the same issue,was wondering if your puppy ears corrected by itself or you had to do something to help it stand straight...Thanks


----------



## magnak9academy

Did his ears ever go up,I have a puppy with the same issue..


----------



## Dawnandtilly

magnak9academy said:


> I have a puppy with the same issue,was wondering if your puppy ears corrected by itself or you had to do something to help it stand straight...Thanks


Hi there, 

just wondering…..I’m now asking you the same question haha…..did your pups ears go up? I’m having the same problem with my 5 month old pup at the moment.


----------

